# Your Saddest Country Song....



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Saw this on another site and figured the responses on 2cool would be more thought out and insightful. What country song brings out the emotions for you when you hear it?

I have a few, but the saddest one to me is:

_He Stopped Loving Her Today - George Jones._


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Alan Jackson, the song about the World Trade Center always gets me , "Where were you" I think it is called.....also Georges He stoped loving here today is a classic


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

He stopped loving her today.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

John Anderson, Straight Tequila Night


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

Brad Paisley's fishing song " Im gonna miss her"


----------



## txfishhunt (Feb 16, 2008)

Angle flying to close to the ground


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Red Sovine's "Teddy Bear"


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

*Saddest Songs*

Whiskey Trip 
An empty glass
Single Again
Quits

If you really really listen to Gary Stewart's music, you'll understand. Seems to me he wasn't very happy and ran through a couple of hard times. Helluva singer that's hard to beat in my opinion. King of Honky Tonk, doesn't get any better and sounds better everytime. Me and my wife's song is Áre We Dreaming the Same Dream.' The song is so true for us and is why I love it. It'll always shed a tear in my eye everytime I listen to it.

Then of course there's 'Let's Forget That We're Married.......Let's Take off These Rings' of course I won't do it, but I love his voice in these songs. Check him out.


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

American Soldier by Toby my brother in law is fixin to head for his FOURTH tour


----------



## fish&game (Aug 4, 2008)

The Dance - Garth Brooks


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Sunday Morning Coming Down*

Well I woke up Sunday morning,
With no way to hold my head that didn't hurt.
And the beer I had for breakfast wasn't bad,
So I had one more for dessert.
Then I fumbled through my closet for my clothes,
And found my cleanest dirty shirt.
An' I shaved my face and combed my hair,
An' stumbled down the stairs to meet the day.

I'd smoked my brain the night before,
On cigarettes and songs I'd been pickin'.
But I lit my first and watched a small kid,
Cussin' at a can that he was kicking.
Then I crossed the empty street,
'n caught the Sunday smell of someone fryin' chicken.
And it took me back to somethin',
That I'd lost somehow, somewhere along the way.

On the Sunday morning sidewalk,
Wishing, Lord, that I was stoned.
'Cos there's something in a Sunday,
Makes a body feel alone.
And there's nothin' short of dyin',
Half as lonesome as the sound,
On the sleepin' city sidewalks:
Sunday mornin' comin' down.

In the park I saw a daddy,
With a laughin' little girl who he was swingin'.
And I stopped beside a Sunday school,
And listened to the song they were singin'.
Then I headed back for home,
And somewhere far away a lonely bell was ringin'.
And it echoed through the canyons, 
Like the disappearing dreams of yesterday.

On the Sunday morning sidewalk,
Wishing, Lord, that I was stoned.
'Cos there's something in a Sunday,
Makes a body feel alone.
And there's nothin' short of dyin',
Half as lonesome as the sound,
On the sleepin' city sidewalks:
Sunday mornin' comin' down.


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

Tim McGraw - Don't Take the Girl


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

How about "_Don't Close Your Eyes_" by Keith Whitley?


----------



## carpetguy (May 13, 2008)

"My momma used to love me but she died" Roger Miller


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

_Statue of a Fool_ - Jack Greene

Somewhere there should be for all the world to see a statue of a fool made of stone
An image of a man who let love slip through his hands
And then just let him stand there all alone
And there on his face a gold tear should be placed
To honor the million tears he's cried
And the hurt in his eyes would show so everyone would know
Concealed is a broken heart inside
So build a statue and oh build it high so that all can see
Then inscribe the World's Greatest Fool and name it after me


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

It's hard to kiss the lips at night, that chew your a s s out all day long......


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Last thing I needed, first thing this morning, was to have you walk out on me.

Willie?


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

country7 said:


> American Soldier by Toby my brother in law is fixin to head for his FOURTH tour


Tell your B I L "Thank you and god bless"


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

thank you i will, he is a chief warrant officer and flies medivac and is the most humble person you could meet as well as a great BIL. He has several awards for bravery and wont take an ounce of credit.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

I dare ya to top this one!






Someday I will lead the parade by Patty Loveless


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

The King is gone, and so are you.

George Jones


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

I've Got Tears In My Ears From Lying On MY Back Crying Over You.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Duck said:


> Tim McGraw - Don't Take the Girl


I second that! Sad song!


----------



## saltystephen (Jul 21, 2008)

*cactus and a rose*

gary stewart's cactus and a rose they played it a my buddies funeral because it was one of his favorite songs


----------



## michdav (Jan 9, 2009)

I am going to have to go with almost any one of Gary Stewarts songs. I actaully drink abunch of whiskey the day he died. I guess by his singing, you could see it coming.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Red Sovine- Teddy Bear

http://www.metrolyrics.com/teddy-bear-lyrics-red-sovine.html


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

SITTIN ON INSIDE....WAITIN FOR MY RIDE ON THE OUTSIDE.

Don`t know who sings it , but it`s so sad it will make you laugh your a.. off!


----------



## Slime Time (Jun 29, 2007)

*sad song*

Doug Supernaw's ---- State fair always chokes me up!!!

But Alissa Lie's is a no brainer!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slime Time (Jun 29, 2007)

*Also*

Blues man by Hank Jr or Alan Jackson


----------



## Slime Time (Jun 29, 2007)

*another*

waiting on Joe


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

Grandma got ran over by a Rain Deer


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Not sure if these classify as sad songs, but they get the emotions going.
"I don't call him Daddy" Doug Supernaw is a good one.
"The best day of my life" George Strait
"The Good Stuff" Kenny Chesney
"I Wonder" Kellie Pickler

I could go on and on, but can't think right now. I know alot of songs get me teary eyed- guess I'm a big wuss.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

*Mark Chestnut*

I'll think of Something!!


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

My Farwell Party
He Stopped loving her today
Empty Glass
the window up above
Teddy Bear


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

'Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain' - Willie


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Big John

It broke my heart when I figured out what " Everybody knew it was the end of the line for Big John, BIIGGG JOOHHHHN, BIIGGG JOOHAAN BIG BAD JOHN" meant.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Arron Watson - Barbed Wire Halo


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Whiskey Lullaby by Braid Paisley

Tell Me I Was Dreaming by Travis Tritt


----------



## gmac (Dec 5, 2005)

A lot fo these songs brought bacjk memories and I think all are a close 2nd. But "Teddy Bear" makes me cry every time. But don't tell anyone I cry at songs.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Reba- Greatest man I never knew.


----------



## plastics man (Jun 23, 2004)

Vince Gill- Go rest high on that mountain


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

"Just another Beer drinking, Tear jerking, Wife leaving, Dog dieing song"
By Little Joe


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

saddest country song? are there any happy ones?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

country7 said:


> thank you i will, he is a chief warrant officer and flies medivac and is the most humble person you could meet as well as a great BIL. He has several awards for bravery and wont take an ounce of credit.


CWO = hard core mustang !
Tell him thanks for sticking it out, and of course for everything else.


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Old Shep by Elvis Presley*

When I was a lad
And old shep was a pup
Over hills and meadows wed stray
Just a boy and his dog
We were both full of fun
We grew up together that way

I remember the time at the old swimmin hole
When I would have drowned beyond doubt
But old shep was right there
To the rescue he came
He jumped in and then pulled me out

As the years fast did roll
Old shep he grew old
His eyes were fast growing dim
And one day the doctor looked at me and said
I can do no more for him Jim

With hands that were trembling
I picked up my gun
And aimed it at sheps faithful head
I just couldnt do it
I wanted to run
I wish they would shoot me instead

He came to my side
And looked up at me
And laid his old head on my knee
I had struck the best friend that a man ever had
I cried so I scarcely could see

Old shep he has gone
Where the good doggies go
And no more with old shep will I roam
But if dogs have a heaven
Theres one thing I know
Old shep has a wonderful home


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I can't listen to He Stopped Loving Her Today. My first husband was abusive and I left him and filed for divorce. He told me he promised God he wouldn't let me divorce him - I said you can't make promises for other people - but that isn't what he meant. When he met me after work at my car - with the coil wire pulled - and a knife in his hand - I realized what his promise really meant. I managed to escape but watched him stab himself. On the way home from the hospital after he died, He Stopped Loving Her Today came on the radio. To this day, 28 years later, hearing that song still freaks my head out....that and the thought that five people received a letter from him apologizing for killing me.

The Baby - Blake Shelton

One Last Time - Dusty Drake

How Can I Help You Say Goodbye - Patty Loveless

Country Bumpkin - Cal Smith

Honey - Bobby Goldsboro

When I Call Your Name - Vince Gill

Wish You Were Here - Mark Wills

Roses for Mama - Red Sovine

Streets of Heaven - Sherrie Austin

Waiting On Joe - Steve Azar

If Your Reading This - Tim McGraw

Monday Morning Church - Alan Jackson

Its Getting Better All The Time - Brooks and Dunn

Flowers - Chris Young

Whiskey Lullaby - Brad Paisley & Allison Krauss

Best Of Intentions - Travis Tritt

Probably Wouldn't Be This Way - LeeAnn Rimes


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Craig Morgan - Almost Home


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

"The Grand Tour", by the Opossum himself, it just don't get no better.


----------



## LostAlaskan (May 3, 2006)

*Sad songs*

Vince Gill, Go Rest High On That Mountain.
When I was a school administrator in a small Montana town, one of my 9th graders was shot accidently and died. His younger brother shot him.
They played that song during his memorial service in the school gymnasium. I choke up whenever I hear it. A young man with a world of personality and ability. Was a good little bull rider. He checked in with me every Monday morning to tell me how he did over the weekend riding.
Kind of chokey now.
LostAlaskan


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Hank Williams S.R.
I Dreamed About Momma Last Night
I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry
The Funeral
Now Folks this is some Teardrop in Your Beer Songs.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

It's not quite a Country Song, but for me it's

Cat's in the Craddle by Harry Chapin





As he says in this video - it scares me to death.


----------



## rangers57 (Jul 21, 2007)

Angels amoung us-alabama
Played it a buddies funeral....everytime it comes on the radio i turn the station cant listen to it anymore


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Baby Blue was the color of her eyes....King George Strait

She's actin single I'm drinkin doubles....Gary Stewart

All the best.

Dr. Krol


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

That's My Job - Waylon Jennings <-- this one got twice as hard when I became a Daddy. Almost have to change it or face tears everytime now.
Baby Blue - GS


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Man Spirit I'm sorry to hear that and yes for you I can see why it would be sad. 

I wanted to add one more not country but Season in the Sun another sad song.


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

Empty Glass- Gary Stewart
Angel Flying Too Close to the Ground- Willie
For the Good Times- Ray Price


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

isnt that Conway Twitty?



Aggieangler said:


> That's My Job - Waylon Jennings <-- this one got twice as hard when I became a Daddy. Almost have to change it or face tears everytime now.
> Baby Blue - GS


----------



## Towerhead (Apr 7, 2008)

Hurt cash


----------



## bstars (Aug 21, 2005)

Randy Rogers "This is Goodbye"


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Gary Stewart was on a roll back in the 70's, lot's of good stuff.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

*songs*

allissa lies

almost home


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

"Hate To Kiss the Lips That Chew Your *** Out All Night Long"
Vince Gill, Rodney Crowell, and some other guys


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

George Jones - Good year for the roses






The saddest country song


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

You Were Always On My Mind - Willie Nelson

Always gets me.... but I have my reasons


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

sam stone

(progressive country i suppose)


----------



## Igottafish (Oct 26, 2006)

Holly Dunn- Daddy's Hands.........All the Red Sevine songs on here, they choke me up, but this one is very special to me.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

If you want to keep you beer cold ...Put it by my ex-wife's heart


----------



## finseeker (May 21, 2004)

Kris Kristofferson "Why Me"


----------



## Birdnest Billy (Aug 24, 2008)

Some of these songs some of you posted, I haven't heard in a long time.

Brings back a lot of memories.


"An Empty Glass" - Gary Stewart
I can relate to this song. Been there done that...many times. It's still quivers my lip when I hear it. 

"The Little Girl" - John Michael Montgomery

"Some Fools Never Learn" - Steve Wariner

"Who's That Man" - Toby Keith

"I Don't Call Him Daddy" - Doug Supernaw
That song had me crying like a baby the first time I heard it. My parents divorced when I was a child. It really hit home.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Go Rest High On That Mountain, Vince Gill.

Blues Man, Alan Jackson.

When I Get Where I'm Going, Brad *Paisley...Spell???* , A MMA training partner I had been training with for 2 years at the time fell asleep at the wheel going 75mph on his way home from class one night......They played that song at his funeral...He had Five kids and a wife that he married at the age of 16, and he died at the young age of 42... Training has never been the same for me since, and I cant listen to that song anymore.

Another good song that is not really country is, Hunger Strike, Temple Of The Dog.


----------



## Fubar (Jun 10, 2005)

Alan Jackson: Remember when
Garth: the Dance


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Proud Souls
written by: Jason Boland 
performed by: Jason Boland and the Stragglers

I got drunk by myself last night 
They say it’s no way to make things right
I just didn’t have anything better to do
The dog was asleep on the living room rug and
I watched a show about crime and drugs
Finished a bottle of bourbon until it was through

I don’t care that I can’t sleep
I’d just as soon stay up all week 
I might get some things done while others dream
The heater broke and the room got cold
And my knees and ankles say I’m gettin’ older
The phone finally rang but it wasn’t for me

Chorus:
If everyone was together 
I guess no one would be alone
Life’s a lot of trade offs in the end
Somewhere in the fields of heather
The proud souls laugh and they love together
Somewhere between passion and losing friends

Sleep finally came but I woke up alone
My head was next to the telephone
I gave the sun a cussin’ as I drew the shades
One thing that always seems true
That’s when I’m hung over the sky is blue
A rough night for me will make a hell of a day
And I believe in ghosts and democracy 
And that each man should leave his legacy 
Be that mans work great or be it small
I don’t believe in everything like
The designated hitter or that diamond rings
Will make love last forever for one and all

Cause if everyone should be together 
Why are some many left alone
Life’s a lot of trade offs in the end
Somewhere in the fields of heather
The proud souls laugh and they love together
Somewhere between passion and losing friends
Somewhere between passion and losing friends


----------



## jagspots (Aug 9, 2004)

*two of the best*

The Hag himself (Merle): Today, I started loving you again. Number two: Conway Twitty's Hello Darlin' .


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

Alan Jackson - "Remember When"


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Can I Sleep In Your Arms? - Willie Nelson

The Tin Man - Kenny Chesney

Yard Sale - Sammy Kershaw

I love sad country songs and good waltzes. My favorite dancin' songs.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Neck-deep said:


> Whiskey Trip
> An empty glass
> Single Again
> Quits
> ...


I agree, Gary didn't just sing those songs, he lived them and when he sang them you could tell he meant every word.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Unbound said:


> Proud Souls
> written by: Jason Boland
> performed by: Jason Boland and the Stragglers
> 
> ...


Boland is great, since he put down the bottle his music has only gotten better!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Your Gone-Diamond Rio
All These Years-Sawyer Brown


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

Gary stewart "An Empty Glass" or about any other of his songs!!!!


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

*Please Dad, Don't Sell the Farm - Junior Brown*

http://www.rhapsody.com/player?type...ageregion=&guid=&from=&hasrhapx=false&__pcode=


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Holding Her and Loving You - ETC

Gary Stewart is awesome. I went to see him at Copeland Dance Hall when I was in college. He got through about a song and a half before he fell over passed out. That was the end of that concert.


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Something about a dog running away, wife leaving, boat getting repoed, not catching fish, or something like that.


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

Gay Stewart is one of my favorites. It's very sad he's not still with us anymore and playing on the "hole in the wall bar" tour. Another favorite "She's acking single; I'm drinking doubles"


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Once in a While*

"Once in a While" was originally on the 8 Seconds movie soundtrack. It was about the champion bull rider Lane Frost that was killed by a bull.

It was sang by a different artist on the movie sound track.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Oldies...REAL oldies:

There's a Tear in My Beer. Hank Williams
I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry. Hank Williams
Somethin' Precious. Skeeter Davis
Your Cheatin' Heart. Hank Williams
Sweet Dreams. Patsy Cline
I Fall to Pieces. Patsy Cline
Faded Love. Bob Wills, Patsy Cline, Willie Nelson


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Aaron Watson's Barbed Wire Halo


----------



## dolphinslayer1 (Mar 27, 2006)

youll got nothing... im not even a county fan but Box Car Willy's "Teddybear" will make anyone cry... and its not quite country but "Patches" is pretty close second to worlds sadest song.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

FOUL HOOKED said:


> Aaron Watson's Barbed Wire Halo


Off the Record by Aaron Watson is one of my favorites, too.


----------



## poops (Apr 15, 2006)

In Pictures by Alabama

poops


----------



## killintime (Aug 15, 2005)

My vote is still with any George Jones song or Gary Stewart but this one runs pretty close to those 2 guys

Jamey Johnson
High cost of living


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

"Duvalier's Dream" by Kris Kristofferson

_Duvalier took the fickle turns 
Of fortune in stride,
Expecting next to nothing,
Out of Life.

'Til Fortune found a girl,
Who fanned a flame,
He thought had died,
Whose burning beauty cut him like a knife.

She touched him through the senses,
That his mind could not control,
Then smiling stepped aside,
And watched him fall.

Betrayed by his own body,
And the hunger in his soul,
Duvalier was a dreamer
After all.

_Sad stuff.

Cg


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

How about 7 Spanish Angels
They played that at a friend of ours fathers funeral.


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

Tears in Heaven by Eric Clapton is sad, I know its not country.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

"My wife ran off with my best friend and I sure do miss him"

I get all choked up just thinking about it...~sniff~

S.M.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Jason Aldine - "Amarillo Sky" just because it is purely selfless.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Dixie Chicks*



txgoddess said:


> Off the Record by Aaron Watson is one of my favorites, too.


Yours reminded me of this one.

It is very sad to me...too bad it is sung by the Dixie Chicks.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*These Days - Rascal Flatts*

O.K. I will stop the hijacking, below is the saddest ever!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

It was a double sided hit: Side A: How can I miss you if you won't go away and Side B: If I'd A Shot You When I First Thought About It I'd Be Gettin' Out Right About Now By that fine country band Cowboy Bob and The Country B**t**ds


----------



## wacky-worm (Mar 10, 2008)

John Anderson
1959
Long Black Veil
I just came home to count the memories


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

I don't listen to a lot of country so when I do the artist I do listen is a very short list. But here goes...

Garth Brooks:
Learning to live again
More than a memory
The beaches of Cheyenne 
The Dance (one of my all time favorite country songs)
What she's doing now

George Strait
When did you stop loving me
Baby's gotten good at goodbye

Reba McEntire
Fancy

Keith Urban
Tonight I wanna cry


----------



## Gabe711 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm surprized that no one mentioned "Whats going on in your world", by George Strait. The first two notes on the fiddle went thru me like a knife everytime I heard that song. (wife had left me)


----------



## Butters (Dec 10, 2008)

*Kenny*

How about Kenny Chesney- Who you'd be today

Sunny days seem to hurt the most
Wear the pain like a heavy coat
I feel you everywhere I go
I see your smile, I see your face
I hear you laughing in the rain
Still can't believe you're gone

Chorus:

It ain't fair you died too young
Like a story that had just begun
The death tore the pages all away
God knows how I miss you
All the hell that I've been through
Just knowing no one could take your *love away*(instead of 'place')
Sometimes I wonder who you'd be today

Would you see the world?
Would you chase your dreams?
Settle down with a family?
I wonder, what would you name your babies?
Some days the sky's so blue
I feel like I can talk to you
And I know it might sound crazy

Chorus

Today, Today, Today
Today, Today, Today

Sunny days seem to hurt the most
I wear the pain like a heavy coat
The only thing that gives me hope
Is I know I'll see you again someday

Someday, Someday


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Many good selections, here's one more.

Craig Morgan;

Almost Home,


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Aggieangler said:


> That's My Job - Waylon Jennings <-- this one got twice as hard when I became a Daddy. Almost have to change it or face tears everytime now.
> Baby Blue - GS


Ditto on Thats My Job!! Makes me think bout my dad actually not being here one day
Also Brandon Rhyder, Nowhere Man and also Back Roads


----------



## CougarFisher'08 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Sad Song*

Baby Blue by George Sfrait it was written by George for his daughter who died in a car crash a few miles from my house, : (


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Wish I would have played at my Dad's service.




By: Jimmy Buffett 
1970 
I never used to miss the chance to climb up on his knee 
And listen to the many tales of life upon the sea 
We'd go sailing back on Barkentines we'd talk of things he did 
Tomorrow just a day away for the Captain and the kid 

His world had gone from sailing ships to raking mom's backyard 
He never could adjust to land although he tried so hard 
We both were growing older then and wiser with the years 
That's when I came to understand the course his heart still steers 

He died about a month ago while winter filled the air 
And though I cried I was so proud to love a man so rare 
He's somewhere on the ocean now that's where he oughta be 
With one hand on the starboard rail he's wavin' back at me 

I never used to miss the chance to climb up on his knee 
And listen to the many tales of life upon the sea 
We'd go sailing back on Barkentines talk of things he did 
The world was just a day away for the Captain and the kid 
For the Captain and this kid


----------



## QBall (Jun 27, 2004)

Haven't had a chance to read all the replies, but here's mine:

Utah Carol - Marty Robbins

Q


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

"If Your Reading This" - Tim McGraw

sad3sm


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

essayons75 said:


> O.K. I will stop the hijacking, below is the saddest ever!


That reminded me of another one... I'm Movin' On - Rascal Flatts


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

Teddy Bear is tops but here are afew more
Green Green Grass of Home
http://www.simplyangel.com/greengreengrassofhome.htm
You picked a fine time to Leave me Lucile
http://deenotes.homestead.com/lucille.html
Ruby don't take your love to town.




One I can't find
Little Joe the wrangler Mary Robbins


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

How about the favorite Juke box Hitof the mid 60's....

" There stands the Glass...fill it up to the brim.....( can't remember the who sings it )

Memory hampered...

Dr. Krol


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Dr. Krol said:


> How about the favorite Juke box Hitof the mid 60's....
> 
> " There stands the Glass...fill it up to the brim.....( can't remember the who sings it )
> 
> ...


There Stands the Glass - Webb Pierce


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Txgoddess.....That's it all right.

Couldn't think of Webb Pierce to save me..

All the best to ya...

Dr. Krol


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

For something a little more contemporary-

Just A Dream- Carrie Underwood


----------



## rkm (Jul 6, 2005)

He stpped loving here today
Alyssa Lies
The Dance
American soldier


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Well, Okay then....Willie Neslon and Ray Charles singing "Seven Spanish Angels"


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

Randy Travis- I told you so


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Hayes Carll - Rivertown

"_Take me to a rivertown...
Where you can't tell night from day...
And everything's forgiven... that did not wash away_"

Another one from Jason Boland & The Stragglers
Comal County Blue


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Zereaux said:


> For something a little more contemporary-
> 
> Just A Dream- Carrie Underwood


Good one!


----------



## rkm (Jul 6, 2005)

Thought of another one....If you're reading this. Tim McGraw


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

O.K. - Off Topic

Let's lighten this up a bit. I bet your kids have never seen this one.


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

"That's My Job" is by Conway Twitty, not Waylon Jennings.

I can't believe no one has mentioned "What's Your Momma's Name" by Tanya Tucker. 

Lance


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Streets of Laredo --by Marty Robbins is pretty sad


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Sonora's Death Row - Robert Earl Keen


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Dang! Almost forgot 

If heartaches were Horses - George Strait


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

vern gosdin - Do you believe me now


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Trace Atkins - That Ain't My Truck

http://www.last.fm/music/Trace+Adkins/_/That+Aint+My+Truck


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Jeff Carson - The Car

Good song, strong lyrics.

I can't believe no one has mentioned George Strait's "Love Without End, Amen" yet.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

haunted heart by sammy kershaw, hit me pretty hard after i lost my g/f to breast cancer in 96 which contributed a lot to my weight gain and dranking whisky and such which im getting a handle on my weight and all but stopped the whisky! all things do pass ! ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Go down the road called Yesterday
Take a left on a Lost Highway
And make a right on Memory Lane
Drive until you feel the pain

And at the river of tears take one last turn
And cross the bridge that just won't burn
A run down house is love's graveyard
That's where you'll find my haunted heart

Well my haunted heart can't rest in peace
It's buried with her memory
And it's a living hell here after dark
All alone with a haunted heart

Late at night a slamming door
Shadows move across the floor
Footsteps fall on silent stairs
I hear her call but no one's there

Her photograph hangs by the bed
A grim reminder love is dead
A love I killed just won't depart
It's living in my haunted heart

Well my haunted heart can't rest in peace
It's buried with her memory
And it's a living hell here after dark
All alone with a haunted heart
I said I'm all alone with a haunted heart


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

How about this Yard Sale by Sammy Kershaw


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

"Opossum" ***, what is [email protected]#$ is an Opossum?



Roger said:


> "The Grand Tour", by the Opossum himself, it just don't get no better.


----------



## eaglesoar32 (Sep 30, 2005)

Like a few of you on here--- Vince Gill "Go rest high on that Mountain". My brother decided we didnt need him anymore more 8 1/2 years ago and as many of you know thats what the song is about. Can't listen to it anymore.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Vern Gosdin "That Just About Does It"





Rodney Crowell


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Here's a few that you may or may not have heard but I guarantee that if you listen to them you will be runnin' for the Kleenex.

This is not the Oak Ridge boys I don't know who it is but I couldn't find the original. It's called "I'll Be True to you"





Johnny Cash Hurt





The Eagles The Girl from Yesterday





Evidently lots of my faves have been taken off youtube. Had a couple more in mind but.....


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Sam Stone or Six O'Clock News--John Prine


----------



## CathieO (11 mo ago)

Danny Jansen said:


> I've Got Tears In My Ears From Lying On MY Back Crying Over You.


I have been trying to find out who wrote this song and what artists recorded it. Do you know? Apparently the internet doesn't! 😃


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

CathieO said:


> I have been trying to find out who wrote this song and what artists recorded it. Do you know? Apparently the internet doesn't! 😃


I’ve got tears in my ears- Homer and Jethro.


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Glen Campbell - I'm Not Gonna Miss You*


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## thirdcoastangler (Apr 27, 2013)

John Prine’s Far From Me and I Remember Everything


----------



## crack oar cajun (Jul 1, 2011)

Conway Twitty. That's my job 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

The Father,my son and The Holy Ghost- Craig Morgan 

Written for his son he lost


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

A Place to Fall Apart--Merle


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

crack oar cajun said:


> Conway Twitty. That's my job
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


This right here.
Lost my Dad in a farm tractor accident when I was just over a year old. Never got to know him but he sure helped me raise my 2 boys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)




----------



## CBBSteve (Jul 31, 2010)

Ruby Don’t Take Your Love to Town


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

You picked a fine time to leave me Lucille.....

Drifter


----------



## akacaster (Dec 30, 2021)

Green, Green Grass of Home - Porter Wagner


----------

